# Looking for comments on my new tank layout for the hatchling



## simon021 (Jul 11, 2009)

Youtube Enclosure Video

Looking for any constructive criticism on my new setup for the hatchling that will be coming on Tuesday. I wanted to be sure I got the temps stable before the new tegu makes his appearance. 

I used the top of a kitty litter box for the cave. it BARELY fits width wise into the tank, but it's perfect once I squeeze it down in there. There is a little vent on the back top of it that i managed to wedge the temp and humidity sensors into, so that I can keep track of the weather in there  I'm liking this setup much more than the way I had it for Steve. I'm hoping the tegu feels right at home. I was starting to wonder if maybe the cats were tormenting Steve when I wasn't home. I put some boards on there so that the cats cant see him and vice versa. They can still go up to the tank and look in, but at least this way for most of the time he will feel safe and not like he's on display. I ended up using 2 bags of cyprus mulch in there this time. I may even add a little more here and there. I'm hoping he really likes the cave. I'm really happy with it myself 

I'm also changing my light schedule around. Instead of 7am to 7pm, I'm doing 10am to 10pm. That way he's just waking up and basking when I get home from lunch, and I can handle him a bit. Then after work hopefully he will still be up, and I can feed him then, instead of having to rush around and try to get it done at lunch time. I'm hoping this gives us all more time with the new Tegu. The problem I had before was the only time I saw Steve during the week was lunch time. I'd feed him, and by the time I got off work he was in the mulch burrowed for the night. We only saw him on the weekends. Makes it pretty tough to build any trust. I'm going to keep adjusting the lights as Bobby said to have him adjust to MY schedule, instead of the other way around. I'll just keep moving the lights on and off an hour later until we hit a nice balance. I think in the end this will make him more comfortable as we will be able to build much more trust and I'll be able to spend much more time with him.

I have a pretty expensive methanol system for my wrx that is being unused right now, so I may convert it into a mysting system. I think I could pull it strait out of the car, clean it all out real good and flush it out with some water, and use it for a misting system. The nozzle i have pretty much atomizes the water, and it has some serious pressure behind it. I think it will work incredibly well for a mister for the lizard. I just have to figure out a way to rig up a DC power source for it. Then just put it on a timer. They have a pretty nice one at lowes with 20 programmable cycles for like 6 or 7 bucks. My only concern is the lights? They lights are supposedly mist safe, but this thing puts out some serious water in a real fine mist. Do any of you guys with automated misting systems have any trouble breaking lights or anything? My misting nozzle wont be very far below the lights, and although it will be pointing down, I'm sure some of the mist will end up on the bulbs. I was hoping to hear some feedback about this issue specifically.

Anways I think I have rambled on long enough. I'm so excited about my new hatchling, and I finally got around to picking up some mulch and getting the new tank all ready to go. I bleached it out and bleached the water bowl and everything else, so it should be nice and clean for him.

Check out the youtube video and let me know what you think. I would love to hear some feedback either way.

Thanks!

-Kade


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont think you need so many light fixtures! You might save a few bucks not having so many light's running. The enclosure looks great dude!!!


----------



## simon021 (Jul 11, 2009)

I actually just changed a couple things up after I got a comment about the distance to the sunlamp on youtube. I cut up the screen cage so that i can remove it without moving the lights around, and put some 2x4 up between the upper deck there to hang the lights from. This puts the lights a couple inches below the screen top, and makes it MUCH easier to get into the tank. I also got rid of the ceramic heater. Now it's just the sun lamp, the spot bulb on the far left and the 100w basking bulb and night lamp on the left. It looks much nicer now. I'm going to take an updated video. I like this setup much better.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 11, 2009)

Simple is good Get that new video or a pic up for us! We all wanna see!


----------



## simon021 (Jul 11, 2009)

Updated Video

There ya go. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm so excited about the hatchling that I could explode!!! I really hope he loves his new home!


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty great. Only one thing your missing.... A tegu


----------



## simon021 (Jul 11, 2009)

You got that right! I cant wait!!


----------



## simon021 (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the call from Bobby earlier this afternoon! I cant wait! Everything is ready to go. I actually made some adjustments to the enclosure. I got rid of the smaller basking light in the middle, and rigged up the 48 inch fixture so that it hangs down into the tank by a dog chain  Looks great and lights up the tank a lot better now. The pet store I ordered it from got an 8.0 instead of a 10.0, but as it's only supplemental to the 160w sun bulb I think it will be fine.

Cant wait to get the new tegu!


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Post pics pic and more pics


----------



## simon021 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll take another video at lunch showing the final setup. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. The tegu should arrive wednesday morning, so I'm going to alter the light cycle for that day so that the lights all come on earlier than usual so that they are on when i put him in the tank initially. then it will go on to the usual cycle the next day. I'll be sure to take some great pictures and video of the new guy when I bring him home wednesday!

Thanks for all the advice and feedback.

-Kade


----------



## meanah (Jul 13, 2009)

very nice set up man.. cant wait to see ur baby in there


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome bro good luck with your GU


----------



## simon021 (Jul 14, 2009)

I modified it a bit more, and made a much longer ramp so that the tegu will be closer to the 48" UVB bulb. I made the entrance to the cave more like a burrow. I think it looks really great, and will keep him quite a bit closer to the bulb now. It ranges from 9-10" down to about 15 or so at the lowest point of the slope that leads up to the burrow. I haven't had a chance to take a new video showing the final setup, but I'm very happy with it. Now i just need a big chunk of slate. Right now I have a chunk of paving stone in there just to give him something to crawl over and around while shedding.

Tomorrow is the day!!! I'm about to explode with anticipation!


----------



## simon021 (Jul 15, 2009)

He came!! I'll post up the youtube video link when it's done uploading!


----------



## morriswilliamson (Jul 15, 2009)

Dude! Nice set up. Please post some pics. The vid is great, but come one. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------

